# Did you combine your Uber and Lyft income on your Schedule C?



## Virus4762 (Nov 8, 2015)

Did you guys combine your Uber and Lyft income on your Schedule C or did you file two separate Schedule Cs (one for Uber and one for Lyft)? If so, what did you put for the business name? "Raiser, LLC/Lyft, Inc." or did you just leave that field blank? Same question applies for the company address and EIN number. It's all very confusing because it's supposed to be _your_ business but, since you're really dealing through a 3rd party, it's not totally clear where you should put Uber's/Lyft's information and where you should put _your_ information. If anyone could help me out, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Virus4762 said:


> Did you guys combine your Uber and Lyft income on your Schedule C or did you file two separate Schedule Cs (one for Uber and one for Lyft)? If so, what did you put for the business name? "Raiser, LLC/Lyft, Inc." or did you just leave that field blank? Same question applies for the company address and EIN number. It's all very confusing because it's supposed to be _your_ business but, since you're really dealing through a 3rd party, it's not totally clear where you should put Uber's/Lyft's information and where you should put _your_ information. If anyone could help me out, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


You can report closely related activities together on one Schedule C. If you have unrelated activities, however, you must report them on separate Schedule C's. Lyft and Uber seem to me to be related activities under "rideshare" and could be combined on one schedule c. Unrelated activities would be rideshare and a computer repair business for example. These activities would require separate schedule C's


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Little late, I know, but hopefully can still help someone.

As mentioned above, you are okay to combine them, and I would recommend that to make your life easier. Your principal business profession for both are the same. I've seen "driver" "rideshare driver" "tnc driver" as the most common descriptions for that. You do not need to put a business name if you do not have a separate one. Same for the address and EIN, not required unless you do in fact have different ones.


----------



## uberyou (Oct 29, 2015)

StarzykCPA said:


> Little late, I know, but hopefully can still help someone.
> 
> As mentioned above, you are okay to combine them, and I would recommend that to make your life easier. Your principal business profession for both are the same. I've seen "driver" "rideshare driver" "tnc driver" as the most common descriptions for that. You do not need to put a business name if you do not have a separate one. Same for the address and EIN, not required unless you do in fact have different ones


Say for instance I work, uber,Lyft, door dash, caviar and postmates... Can I combine all those on one form?


----------



## Virus4762 (Nov 8, 2015)

Are all of those ridesharing companies? If so, then yes.


----------



## uberyou (Oct 29, 2015)

Virus4762 said:


> Are all of those ridesharing companies? If so, then yes.


A couple of them are food delivery type deals


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

They can all be on one schedule c. They are rated activities. That is driving so just need 1.


----------

